

Yo Zuckerbro  - bojanbabic
http://www.policymic.com/mobile/articles/73429/snapchat-ceo-evan-spiegel-s-3-billion-rejection-letter-to-facebook-s-mark-zuckerberg

======
bojanbabic
most hilarious rejection letter ever.

